# On our way



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

to becoming a team. 

Today Towhee, Faelan and I went to an obedience seminar (Diane Bauman). I did not work either dog under Diane's direction today (perhaps tomorrow, but perhaps not) but feel I gained an incredible gift. Faelan and I are a team. Yes we make mistakes and yes he can be distracted but we are a team and I am darned proud to be his partner.

The gift I received today is the glimpses of the team Towhee and I are becoming. During breaks, we heeled and did recalls with other dogs and activity going on (as I did with Faelan as well). And she was happy to give me her undivided attention. But best of all, during the afternoon break, along with several other people & their dogs, Towhee & I practiced her retrieve.

Now mind you, I had to completely break down the retrieve and take several months teaching each step before combining them a few weeks ago. And today, Ms Towhee waited for her dumbbell and went directly out and directly returned with multiple dogs on the floor, crates without gating surrounding the floor and people and food around. She fronted and proudly presented her dumbbell several times - off lead.

During another break someone commented I was being unfair to expect her attention right by the buffet tables - but it honestly did not occur to me that she would find it too distracting, and it was not. Buffet tables on one side, people and dogs on the other side and again she and I were a team.

This to me is what obedience is all about - the dance of teamwork and sense of rightness, Thank you for reading this far and letting me ramble.


----------



## GoldensInRI (Jan 25, 2012)

Sunrise - congrads on the insight and progress you are making! Diane is a fabulous trainer. I enjoyed reading your accounting of today. Good luck with your training!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Good for you, I am glad you were able to use every aspect of the seminar to your advantage!!

Have fun again tomorrow!!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Towhee has come so far under your care and guidance, congratulations that your hard work and patience are paying off.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Today, I am loading a dowel .. I should get a chance during a break to set one up  this will be for Faelan, not Towhee.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what an awesome post!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

It was fun today seeing Towhee hanging out w/ the crowd, in a wall of people, dogs, with buffet tables, seminar, and working dogs going on all around her. Towhee was just chillin' like "yeah, I do this all the time"


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

It sounds like a very good weekend!


----------

